

Bowing to pressure, Facebook to simplify privacy controls. - clutchski
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/technology/27facebook.html?pagewanted=2&hpw

======
superdavid
They don't seem to want to admit that the problem is not how complicated it is
to set privacy levels, but that there are things you just can't control any
more. For example, whether your profile picture gets shown to people outside
your network, or whether what pages you join get shown to people outside your
network. These options left long ago, and show no signs of coming back.

